# 2nd cycle log



## Yatz77 (Jun 15, 2014)

37 yo
6'6" 215 @ start
15% BF
On TRT

Cycle:
Wk 1-12 Test Prop 125mg EOD
Wk 1-4   Tbol 50mg day
Wk 3-12 NPP 85mg eod
Wk 1-12 Adex .5mg eod


----------



## Yatz77 (Jun 15, 2014)

Goals for cycle:
Add lean mass and stay as lean as possible. Going to nail diet and training to make most of this. I don't want to just add weight, but want to add the right kind of size.

I'm just finishing week two of this cycle. This came on strong. By end of first week skin was oily, super horny and started becoming more vascular. 

Beginning of week two had some sensitive nips and more weight fluctuation then normal. Adjusted Adex to .5mg eod from .25. Seems to have taken care of it. Nips are good, and weight has gone up 1 lb, but is steady throughout the day. So I'm not holding much water.

Last few days I have felt incredible at gym. My intensity is through the roof and I don't want to leave gym. Strength may be up a bit, able to get more reps at usual weights. May just be to increases intensity and drive.


----------



## snake (Jun 15, 2014)

Yats77,
Everyone's a bit different but I'm not sure the gains you are seeing is from a week or two of your cycle. It would be a good idea to get some private blood work done at about week 4 to really know where your levels are at.

Don't worry about a pound up or down in a week. My weight fluctuates from morning to night. Hop on the scale every day 2x a day is over thinking it. And nailing your diet and training should always be important, off or on.

What was your TRT program?


----------



## Yatz77 (Jun 15, 2014)

I'm not overthinking it when it comes to the weight. Not obsessed with it. I just have got in the habit of checking it a couple times a day at the same times each day. Mainly because I was cutting, and scale is right next to shower. 
My weight had been flexing 2 or three pounds. Beginning of week two it was flexing 4-6 pounds so I think some was water. Last few days it's been same weight all day long.
Anyways I'm more interested in how I look vs the final weight. I know it's a bit early for size and strength gains, but I feel great and workouts are intense.


----------



## Yatz77 (Jun 15, 2014)

Trt as prescribed is test E 120 mg wk.  .25 mg Adex etd. Keeps my total test around 1000 and E2 in check


----------



## M_T Pockets (Jun 15, 2014)

Yatt what was your TESTERONE # before you got on TRT?


----------



## Yatz77 (Jun 15, 2014)

M_T Pockets said:


> Yatt what was your TESTERONE # before you got on TRT?



I believe it was 320ish. Not ridiculously low but I was 35 then, so that was lower side of normal.


----------



## M_T Pockets (Jun 15, 2014)

Ok yea for 35 that is low. Did u find out why it was that low?


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jun 15, 2014)

If your going to weigh yourself do it in the morning after a shit and piss. That's ur true weight.


----------



## Yatz77 (Jun 15, 2014)

ECKSRATED said:


> If your going to weigh yourself do it in the morning after a shit and piss. That's ur true weight.



That's when I do.  Well when I wake up, but I'm a third shift worker so my "morning" is around 4:00 PM


----------



## TriniJuice (Jun 15, 2014)

You could run Tbol longer // 6-8wks


----------



## snake (Jun 15, 2014)

Yatz77 said:


> I'm not overthinking it when it comes to the weight. Not obsessed with it.


Maybe, but its not something detrimental to the final product so have at it. 


Yatz77 said:


> Anyways I'm more interested in how I look vs the final weight. I know it's a bit early for size and strength gains, but I feel great and workouts are intense.


That's kind of what I was politely saying, at this point it's just the idea of being on. I just want you to reverse engineer that thought gain process. If you understand those gains didn't all come from a needle, you will be able to keep most of your hard work post cycle. It's the Wizard of Oz effect; you had it in you all along.

That TRT is nice if that dose keeps you at 1000. I need 200mg to keep me there.


----------



## Yatz77 (Jun 17, 2014)

I get what your saying. It's not like I'm claiming that I have added big weight to the bar or already have gained 5 lbs of muscle.  Is it a stretch to think I would feel some effect of an oral in the end of second week? It doesn't seem to far fetched to me that an oral could be felt that soon. I mean isn't dbol and tbol usually used to kick start a cycle? 

My diet is on point right now and I continue to become more vascular. Seems like every day new veins are popping up.

Had a delay on my npp, it's getting here tomorrow. So I will be starting that up then. Really interested to see what happens when I add a second inj compound.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 17, 2014)

Yatz77 said:


> I get what your saying. It's not like I'm claiming that I have added big weight to the bar or already have gained 5 lbs of muscle.  Is it a stretch to think I would feel some effect of an oral in the end of second week? It doesn't seem to far fetched to me that an oral could be felt that soon. I mean isn't dbol and tbol usually used to kick start a cycle?
> 
> My diet is on point right now and I continue to become more vascular. Seems like every day new veins are popping up.
> 
> Had a delay on my npp, it's getting here tomorrow. So I will be starting that up then. Really interested to see what happens when I add a second inj compound.



Don't hold tbol to dbol standards. They are nothing alike. Tbol is useless imo.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jun 17, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> Don't hold tbol to dbol standards. They are nothing alike. Tbol is useless imo.



Tbol is dbol for women.


----------



## Yatz77 (Jun 19, 2014)

Had second shot of week three today.  Started then Npp this week too.
Did my normal back/bi routine that usually takes about an hour, got it done in about 35 minutes. Went fast and intense so I could get done in time to play some basketball. Played for about two hours.

Feeling good durring workouts. Pumps have continued to increase at gym and stay much longer after workout. 
Planning on getting bloods next week.


----------



## Yatz77 (Jun 24, 2014)

Well this is week 4 of prop and tbol and starting week 2 of npp. I'm feeling great. I had a really great chest workout today. Strength is up a bit I was able to get extra reps on weights I had been stuck on for a bit. Felt like a beast in gym. My muscle stamina has improved I felt like I could of kept pounding out extra sets. Lifting partner even mentioned it, I did atleast one extra set on each exercise. Buddy I lift with has no idea I'm running gear yet lol. I'm sure it will become more evident soon. 

Scale says I'm up three pounds from starting weight. I get on scale right after I wake up and hid the toilet. I don't seem to be holding much water, and so far no e2 issues that I can tell. Planning on getting bloods done at end of this week.


----------



## Yatz77 (Jun 25, 2014)

I fking crushed my heavy leg/light shoulder workout today. Was able to work my ass off in 6-8 rep range for squats. I just kept pounding out sets and pushing myself to get 8. Was able to get two sets of 8 at a weight I was previously only getting for five. 
Got these after about 5 sets of 8 building weight. Right after I did the same thing on deadlifts. Intensity was incredible and drive and focus were dialed in. Had headphones on and just got lost in the moment and killed it. Finished out with weighted lunges then hit 4 exercises for shoulders. I was drenched in sweat by time I was done with squats and not usually a heavy sweater.

Getting bloods done this week but something good is starting to happen.  Wonder what comes when this npp comes on full go too.


----------



## Yatz77 (Jun 27, 2014)

I'm up 5 lbs so far. Yesterday was a rest day. Ready to kill it at gym today. Switched my training up a bit and I am stoked to start today. Hunger has come on strong last few days. I ate 2 7oz chicken breasts and 2 cups brown rice for dinner at work and not even hour later was hungry again.


----------



## Yatz77 (Jul 2, 2014)

So started week 5 today. Week three of npp. Muscles are definitely more full, feel more dense and harder. Arms very vascular along full length of arms. Veins starting to really show up across front delts and top of chest even at rest. When I lift it looks like they are going to explode. Recovery is up. Had a brutal leg day that included heavy 5x5s of deads and leg press and ended with 5x15's squats. Felt like I was going to throw up or pass out. Muscles ached this morning but now I feel like I could work them again.

Weight is up to 221 from 215. I'm not holding much water at all.


----------



## Yatz77 (Jul 3, 2014)

I raised the npp dose up to 400mg week per advice I have received here. I had a chest/biceps workout today. I felt great, I did three warm up sets then 4x4s on flat Bb bench, then 4x8's on incline BB bench. Then 4x12 on pec deck followed by 4x20 on incline DB press.
Arms was 5x5 DB preachers, 5x8 incline DB curls, then Dropsets of Bb curls.

Had crazy pumps in my arms and chest. I'm really focusing on using the proper rest periods for the amount of reps I'm working with. This small change has vastly increased my intensity of work out. 

Shrugs was kind enough to let me pick his brain and he helped me a lot with some key changes.

I know my recovery has vastly improved because I'm working out more intensely then I have before, but really have very little muscle soreness. Before cycle I was always sore for two days especially after leg day. I trained legs on Monday and feel like I could of hit them again today.


----------



## Yatz77 (Jul 9, 2014)

Today was 1st pin of week 6. Body has gotten used to being a pin cushion by now.  Not much pip at all anymore. Have been rotating quads, delts, glutes.  I'm up 7lbs, weighed in at 222. I feel tighter and firmer. Definitely see some increases in mass. Do far mostly in shoulders back and delts. Strength and stamina continue to increase. Really loving the increased recovery. 

Had shoulder/traps workout today.
Arnold presses 3 warm up sets then 4x6
Leaning 1 arm DB lateral raises 4x8
Seated BB shoulder press 4x12
DB front raises 4x15
Rev pec deck for rear delts Dropsets
Shrugs BB 2 warm up sets 4x6 in front
4x6 behind
Upright rows 4x12

Just curious if anyone is following along.
Has a lot of views but that just be from guests.
No big deal maybe this log could be helpful to someone looking.


----------



## M_T Pockets (Jul 9, 2014)

Im following bro. Im one to read and learn.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jul 9, 2014)

I'm watching ur log.


----------



## Jayjay82 (Jul 9, 2014)

Same here I am watching your log. Keep it up your workout regimen seems good and as long as your getting gains at least you know your doing something right. Good luck!


----------



## Yatz77 (Jul 9, 2014)

Thanks for posting and for following along guys!


----------



## Yatz77 (Jul 22, 2014)

So I haven't posted in a while. I just got back from Vegas this weekend. Very difficult to stick to my diet plan there. So I know my size gains have suffered a bit for that time. However strength has continued to increase. The other day I hit a PR on Bb bench press. I was able to press 285 for 1. This was after doing 3 warm up sets and and 5x5s. I started doing singles and worked up to 285, and got it for one and tried for two and got it most of way up before I ran out of steam. I think if I had warmed up and went right to singles I could press more. Goal for end of cycle was to get atleast to 300. Knocking on that door feels great. When I first started lifting 3 yrs ago I could barely press 135, I was so weak. So this is big for me.


----------



## Yatz77 (Jul 22, 2014)

I pinned my quad the other day too low and for last few days have been in serious pain. My leg right around my knee is swollen and I can't bend my knee very far. There is no redness or heat coming from skin. But **** this sucks. Had to leave work last night because I could not stand on it. It's better today the. The last two but still very painful and not much mobility. Hope it subsides soon. I hate missing leg day.


----------



## motley482 (Jul 23, 2014)

Damn man I bet that shiit hurts like hell lol im sure ull be good in a few days then can hit those legs


----------



## Yatz77 (Jul 23, 2014)

motley482 said:


> Damn man I bet that shiit hurts like hell lol im sure ull be good in a few days then can hit those legs



Each day is better then the last. Today I have pretty much full range of motion, but it's still tight and a little swollen. I am hopeful if I keep healing at this rate I will be able to ease into a light leg day and feel it out beginning of next week.


----------



## M_T Pockets (Jul 23, 2014)

Yea Vegas is not the place to be when ur strict on a diet.
Im watching log and taking notes. Good to see progress from you.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 23, 2014)

M_T Pockets said:


> Yea Vegas is not the place to be when ur strict on a diet.
> Im watching log and taking notes. Good to see progress from you.



not for me it aint..all that hot ass walkin around..last thing i wanna do is stuff my face with food and be all bloated...bitches love juiceheads not guts


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 23, 2014)

I would have started the npp week 1


----------



## M_T Pockets (Jul 23, 2014)

Brother Bundy said:


> not for me it aint..all that hot ass walkin around..last thing i wanna do is stuff my face with food and be all bloated...bitches love juiceheads not guts


Well thats true. I went to the Palms about a month ago. They have this Friday thing going out at the pool and FAQQ ME ive never seen so much hot ass in my life.
Worse thing I worked out at gym before going an took a Tadalafil and damnit lol.
Like a steel rod in the pool I was.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jul 24, 2014)

U guys sound like a bunch of broads talking about your diet on vacation so u look tight in your two piece. Haha.


----------



## Yatz77 (Jul 24, 2014)

I was more talking it was hard to get all my calories in. Well all my clean calories, had to eat fast food a few times. I usually eat every two hours but it was hard to do there. No fridge or kitchen in rooms for meal prep. I'm back on track now, stuffing my face with. Hi men breasts and sweet potatoes.


----------



## Yatz77 (Jul 24, 2014)

Wow that was supposed to be chicken breasts, not hi men breasts.  Just for the record.


----------



## Yatz77 (Jul 24, 2014)

And damn there was so much hot ass there! We went with inlaws and two kids, so not a wild trip. If we go back just me and the wife it will be much better. Wife likes the ladies too, and she has been known to make straight girls bend for us.


----------



## Yatz77 (Aug 6, 2014)

Ok I'm back on track, last few weeks have been crazy. Had a trip to Vegas and last weekend we went to chicago for Lollapalooza. Really glad I wasn't on Tren there. I probably would of smashed some peoples teeth in. Between rude, cocky dumb ass little dudes pushing and budging their way into the food line and the idiots that just try to walk through my tiny wife, it was all I could do from going off. I may or may not have thrown a few elbows. All in all a great time, my blood only boiled some if the time.
Gaining weight again and getting my calories in. I'm extending this cycle out a bit.


----------

